# "Fascinating Cat Breeds That Will Steal Your Heart"



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

​ 
I had to drop this off..........it's today's "offering" from Mercola.com.​


> New or unusual cat breeds can be the result of selective breeding by humans, or they can occur spontaneously as the result of a natural genetic mutation. Here are 10 breeds in one or the other category with fascinating physical features that make them stand out from the crowd.
> 
> Fascinating Cat Breeds That Will Steal Your Heart


Enjoy! (interesting info tidbits in there, too, like this one: "In the wild, this cat fishes...and loves to play in the water." Who knew ?


----------

